# Flat band black widow



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

How do you attatch flat bands to a barber black widow


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Google search : flatband to wire frame slingshot forum will magically reveal this. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/38825-trumark-s9-mod/


----------



## Rookie1234 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, Wingshooters method is very nice and clean attachment method, plus it is easy to do and no tools are needed.

wll


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy (Oct 11, 2014)

It would have been funny if you misspelled the title: "Fat Bland Black Widow".


----------

